

Ask HN: Will Syncing my wordpress blog with Newsgrape hurt blog SEO - chetansingh2410

Will Syncing my wordpress blog with Newsgrape hurt blog SEO due to duplicate content.
======
swinerider
No it won't, because Newsgrape is using canonical links - this means that you
can choose in the plugin setup where your content should be found, on the blog
OR on Newsgrape!

